# Auditorium Test Platform



## doublej (Nov 6, 2020)

This looks nice, it’s just the board right?  Not the jacks, power input etc?


----------



## rmfx (Nov 6, 2020)

Looks like it's just the board.


----------



## doublej (Nov 6, 2020)

Thats an expensive board


----------



## Robert (Nov 6, 2020)

doublej said:


> Thats an expensive board



True, but it's also a bit more expensive to manufacture than a standard PCB.

It's over sized, 2mm thick (vs 1.6mm), and 2oz copper (vs 1oz).   There is also an additional premium charge for white soldermask with these specs.

Shipping is pretty brutal as well since the bundle weighs about as much as a concrete block.    ?


----------



## StompBoxParts (Nov 12, 2020)

Howdy! First post, love seeing everyone's builds and other things you're working on!

For those interested, we've assembled a parts kit for the Auditorium. Includes all on-board components plus some rubber feet to elevate it off your desk and keep it from sliding around. Find it here: https://stompboxparts.com/misc-parts/pedalpcb-auditorium-parts-kit/

COUPON ALERT: enter code 'PEDALPCB' at checkout for 20% off the kit
or
'AUDITORIUM' to get the kit free with $25 of other parts.

Just finished putting one together myself, this board is sweet! No doubt this will be an indispensable tool to many builders for much easier troubleshooting before soldering up the switches, jacks, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 12, 2020)

What is the purpose of the four holes?


----------



## Robert (Nov 12, 2020)

benny_profane said:


> What is the purpose of the four holes?



I considered making a plate to mount on hex standoffs to secure the PCB in place if needed, or a raised area near the top to rest the pots on.


----------



## StompBoxParts (Nov 12, 2020)

Added extra coupon. Kit is free with $25 of other parts, don't tell my boss 

If you've already ordered one I've zapped the $$ back.


----------



## Grubb (Jan 25, 2021)

Hey @PedalPCB just putting my Auditorium together. Do I solder the polyfuse in? The word resettable and the shape of the legs is giving me doubts about whether it's supposed to be soldered. Cheers for the clarification. Also can I please say how much I appreciate the way these parts come vacuum packed so neatly? You put the same attention to detail into packing orders as you do laying out the PCBs!


----------



## fig (Jan 25, 2021)

It's a self-resetting fuse. If the polymer gets too hot (current overload) it will change from a crystal state to an amorphous state. It resets when cooled below the threshold temp.


----------

